# its coming.........



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

Acquiring Target:mrcool:..........Successful...............Loading the Weapons..............................someone going to get hurt...................this air strike leaves MONDAY MORNING......................im tired of being picked on...lol


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like the guy from the great white north is Pissed!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

utt ohhh hwo pissed him off


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have been in hiding, i need to make some noise


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I advise people put on some goggles...


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't know they knew how to make bombs in upper U.S.........:arghhhh:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Rah55 said:


> I didn't know they knew how to make bombs in upper U.S.........:arghhhh:


Upper U.S...........lmao


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> Acquiring Target:mrcool:..........Successful...............Loading the Weapons..............................someone going to get hurt...................this air strike leaves MONDAY MORNING......................im tired of being picked on...lol


Isn't Monday a Stat for us? :lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sick'em


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i mean tues...thanks ken...but it will b ready mon lol


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:sweat:Ha, just busting yer *all$.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! Again?!?!?! This is getting really ugly!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> i mean tues...thanks ken...but it will b ready mon lol


Bombs on vacation now thats funny.

And make sure when you fir you dont shoot your foot off. Or your eye out.:errrr:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Bombs on vacation now thats funny.


Good one.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I more scared now that it on tuesday instead of monday.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

They have a postal service in Canada?????????????????

Damn


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

that one more day of grace, and planning mmmoooaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

He's Canadian whats the worst he can do, I mean Maple Syrup, Ice and Hockey? SOrry had too!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> He's Canadian whats the worst he can do, I mean Maple Syrup, Ice and Hockey? SOrry had too!


:roflmao:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

hahaha that was good.....we have the coldest sticks in the world since we all live in igloos ...lol


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:huh_oh:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

watch out....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

was that to me


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ok sequence initiated...it only a matter of time... enjoy


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Shields Up! Red Alert ! All hands on deck. There maybe a stray. . .:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

you off today ken


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Naw, gotta work this evening. Hopefully it'll be the holiday fallout and everyone's too hung over to go out.


karmaz00 said:


> you off today ken


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> He's Canadian whats the worst he can do, I mean Maple Syrup, Ice and Hockey? SOrry had too!


:angry:Oh, so now we have to distinguish the members here as:
Canadian= CAN/B/SOTL 
USA=USA/B/SOTL
UK=UK/B/SOTL
I know I'm missing a few more, feel free to add. :lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

we need to get a canadian bomb team together. and do some damage


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Rah55 said:


> I didn't know they knew how to make bombs in upper U.S.........:arghhhh:


who needs bombs.... we got the world's biggest fleet of water bombers... :huh_oh: we'll just load up with that stuff in the 'Great Lakes' and let'er rip!... :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> we need to get a canadian bomb team together. and do some damage


There seems to be very few of us that's on active duty so we maybe a little outnumbered. 
"A bomb squad team of 4.":lol:
Here's a call out to all the Canuckle Heads. Where are you???


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

there are a few...dont think we can beat those texans though


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> there are a few...dont think we can beat those texans though


hmm... last I checked, I was sure that Canada was _bigger_ than Texas...

or were those maps a different scale? :baffled:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> There seems to be very few of us that's on active duty so we maybe a little outnumbered.
> "A bomb squad team of 4.":lol:
> Here's a call out to all the Canuckle Heads. Where are you???


So I figured out how to make your team match up aginst the US... all you have to do is offer to pay smokinj's moving expenses and then magically your team rocks lol


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> He's Canadian whats the worst he can do, I mean Maple Syrup, Ice and Hockey? SOrry had too!


You can't forget about Tim Horton Donuts and the ever popular back bacon!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

bombs away !!!...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> So I figured out how to make your team match up aginst the US... all you have to do is offer to pay smokinj's moving expenses and then magically your team rocks lol


Now that's a great idea! Recruiting out of province S/BOTL's. . . hmmmm


----------

